# ipad2 et chassis cassé



## ThPh (11 Février 2012)

bonjour. Apres une chute, le chassis de mon ipad2 est "plié" au niveau des boutons de volumes. L'ecran n'est pas cassé, tout fonctionne normalement sauf le son et le menu volume qui reste affiché en permanence sur l'ecran (puisque le choc maintient le bouton enfoncé) SOS : quelles solutions envisager? merci pour votre soutien


----------

